# Livres pour les p'tits n'enfants.....



## tirhum (21 Mars 2006)

Le livre jeunesse....
il y a des milliers de titres, c'est un vrai casse-tête de débarquer dans un rayon et de choisir un livre pour un enfant !.... 
le but serait de parler des titres qui vous ont plu, qui vous plaisent, ou que vous avez trouvés intéressants.....pour l'illustration, le texte, ou juste un sentiment de _"je ne sais quoi"_ qui vous envoûte....
de parler de livres dont vous vous souvenez dans votre propre enfance aussi, pourquoi pas !....
ces livres peuvent parfois toucher profondément, réussissant une _espèce de magie_ que je trouve particulière à cette catégorie de littérature....:love: 
il est très difficile de "faire" un livre pour les enfants, il faut que l'histoire soit intéressante, se lise facilement, que les illustrations "collent" avec le texte; bref une symbiose parfaite entre le livre et ses chers petits.... 
si on pouvait parler, donc, de livres pour les _"petits"_, les un peu _"moins petits"_, restons dans la petite enfance (pas de littérature pour ados) et dans le livre; pas la BD (que j'aime beaucoup par ailleurs !).... 


je commence par une revisite des contes russes (que j'adore !!) : Babayaga; réadapté par *Taï-Marc Le Thanh* et illustré par *Rébecca Dautremer*...
le mystère qui traditionnellement imprègne ces contes est complèté par la tonalité des couleurs de l'illustratrice....





............................

​


P.S : _je tiens à préciser que évoquer uniquement vos souvenirs personnels, ou parler de la dernière dent qui vient de pousser dans la bouche du "petit".....n'est ce que je cherche à partager !....
vous pouvez toujours ouvrir un fil pour cela....._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

Pour l'annif' de ma nièce, ce week end...:love: :love: :love:

Y'en a marre des histoires de princesses!


----------



## Galatée (21 Mars 2006)

"La belle lisse poire du prince de Motordu" de PEF est un livre que j'ai adoré quand j'étais petite.

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Olive94 (21 Mars 2006)

[Mode PUB ON]
Moi j'aime bien ce ptit bouquin, mais bon, chuis ptetre pas tres objectif vu que c'est moi qui l'ai illustré 
[Mode PUB OFF]


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> "La belle lisse poire du prince de Motordu" de PEF est un livre que j'ai adoré quand j'étais petite.
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love:


celui-là ?....


----------



## Galatée (21 Mars 2006)

Oui, c'est celui-là !! :love:

J'ai beaucoup aimé un autre livre aussi, mais je ne me souviens plus du titre, c'était une histoire de princesse très mal élevée qui disait beaucoup de gros mots du genre "cornegidouille".

 :love:  :love:


----------



## sofiping (21 Mars 2006)

..........................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.................

Pou moi le N° 1 c'est CLAUDE PONTI ... c'est plein de poussins espiègles dont un qui s'appelle BLAISE et qui porte un masque de diable ... Les illustrations de PONTI sont géniales , les histoires sont excellentes ... et la poésie de ce type est .... je trouve pas de mot tellement c'est riche ... je suis une fan !!!














 ect ...ect ... 
si vous avez des lectures a faire aux gamins ...tout en vous faisant plaisir .....


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2006)

Claude Ponti......:love:.....je ne voulais pas en parler; je me doutais que, rapidement, quelqu'un allait le faire à ma place !....
c'est une des "stars" de l'illustration jeunesse....
j'aime beaucoup son sens du détail !!....


----------



## bens (21 Mars 2006)

Pour ce qui est des illustrations, j'ai bien aimé le livre 
"Princesses oubliées ou inconnues..." :love: de P. lechermeier et R. Dautremer... mais, je ne l'ai pas lu alors je ne sais pas si les histoires sont bien  
(http://www.evene.fr/livres/galerie-photos.php?r=3&ic=17467&livre=philippe-lechermeier-et-rebecca-dautremer-princesses-oubliees-ou)

et sinon, j'aime bien aussi les histoires de la sorcière Camomille de Capdevila et Larreula... elle est pas très douée et fait tout de travers !  
Et pis les dessins sont rigolos, on a l'impression que rien ne tient réellement en place et que tout va continuellement s'écrouler...


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2006)

....*la terreur des Carpates* !.....

c'est le titre d'un excellent bouquin; histoire de *Pierre Le Gall* et dessins de *Eric Héliot*.....
l'histoire, malgré qu'elle soit dense, se lit facilement et les dessins de Eric sont là pour la soutenir et l'enrichir.... :love:


----------



## Patamach (21 Mars 2006)

En règle générale j'aime bien les productions de José PARRONDO qui s'adressent aussi bien aux enfants qu'aux grands enfants 

Avec des dessins de Trondheim pour ne rien gacher ... :love:


----------



## Jec (21 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> celui-là ?....



Ah je l'avais oublié celui-ci !!  

 Celui-là ... lu, relu .. rerelu des centaines de fois quand j'étais gamin. 

Voir la pièce jointe 9848


----------



## Pifou (21 Mars 2006)

Avec ma fille de très bientôt 3 ans mordue de livres ("Papa, tu me lis le livre s'il te plait :love: ") je commence à avoir une petite expérience pour les jeunes lectrices et lecteurs. Comme ça, deux collections me reviennent en tête, de ces livres que les parents prennent autant de plaisir à lire que les enfants à écouter ... 

Pour commencer, Elmer l'éléphant bariolé dont voici l'un des titre :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=9851&stc=1&d=1142949293

Et puis il y a les histoires de Laura que ma fille adore (il faut dire qu'elle porte le même prénom  ) à tel point qu'elle nous a sérieusement demandé pour son anniversaire prochain "une étoile du ciel" comme la petite fille du livre :love: :mouais: (pour information l'autre livre s'intitule _Le secret de Laura_) :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=9852&stc=1&d=1142949334http://www.alapage.com/get_img.php?cgi=livre_l&ref=l_isbn&num_ref=2210979072r

Quant à mon fils de 14 mois, il est plutôt friand des bouquins dans lesquels ça bouge, on peut toucher (normal à son age  ). Son préféré :


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2006)

...marchent pas tes liens, Pifou ?!.....



edit : c'est bon...


----------



## Pifou (21 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...marchent pas tes liens, Pifou ?!.....


 
Comprend pas toujours moi :hein: :mouais: Dans l'éditeur j'avais bien les images déposées en _Copier-Coller_ et finalement, ça ne marche que pour 1 sur 3  

J'espère que comme cela c'est mieux (à défaut d'être parfait).


----------



## Galatée (21 Mars 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Ah je l'avais oublié celui-ci !!
> 
> Celui-là ... lu, relu .. rerelu des centaines de fois quand j'étais gamin.



Dans le même genre que "Les Gnomes", il y a aussi "Les fées".






 :love:  :love:


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

...moi j'avais aimé ...heuuuuu...les enfants avaient aimés ça..


----------



## Pifou (21 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...moi j'avais aimé ...heuuuuu...les enfants avaient aimés ça..


 
Le jeu vidéo, je ne sais pas, mais ma fille adore la k7 vidéo des aventures de ce joli poisson


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Le jeu vidéo, je ne sais pas, mais ma fille adore la k7 vidéo des aventures de ce joli poisson



:rose: ...les livres aussi  bien sûr......avant tout même


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ..........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:love: :love:   et ses romans tout un poème... "Les pieds bleus"... :love:

Et si tu aimes Blaise... *va lire ici...  ...    *


----------



## ficelle (22 Mars 2006)




----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mars 2006)

le grand livre de la famille passiflore ; editions milan :love:  http://www.editionsmilan.com/article.asp,art,2012,cat,1,gen,52,col,242.rwi.html


----------



## ficelle (22 Mars 2006)




----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> celui-là ?....



ça expliquerai pas mal de chose


----------



## ficelle (22 Mars 2006)




----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2006)

*Et Gabrielle Vincent...* :love: une Belge de renomée internationale... qui nous a quitté trop tôt..

Dessinatrice et  Conteuse.  la tendresse, le bonheur de rendre lautre heureux et de vivre simplement, en laissant parler son coeur et en se moquant gentiment des conventions.


----------



## Philippe (22 Mars 2006)

Tous les livres de Carl Norac (voir ici par exemple) et de son père, Pierre Coran (ici, une bio- et une bibliographie).

Pour les plus petits, la série des "Calinours" :


----------



## hemelune (22 Mars 2006)

j' adorais pierre gripari lorsque j' etais petit :






ou encore


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mars 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Et Gabrielle Vincent...* :love: une Belge de renomée internationale... qui nous a quitté trop tôt..



Ah ben oui... _Ernest et Célestine ont perdu Siméon_...   






Sinon, _La Belle Lisse Poire du Prince de Motordu_ aussi...  Et pleins d'autres, faut que je fouille mes souvenirs.


----------



## Patamach (22 Mars 2006)

*Mordillo*, mon fils adore


----------



## sofiping (22 Mars 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:   et ses romans tout un poème... "Les pieds bleus"... :love:
> 
> Et si tu aimes Blaise... *va lire ici...  ...    *



C'est encore mieux que ce que je croyais savoir de Blaise .... Mr Bulletin veux pas me donner de petits pois pour toi   Merci Macélèèèèèèène ...


----------



## EtVlan (22 Mars 2006)

Lu et relus des centaines de fois...


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2006)

un monument !! :love: 

par contre....sa place serait plutôt dans ce fil...... :mouais: 
par ici, "on" parle de livre jeunesse pour les petits z'enfants, ou du souvenir *d'un livre* de son enfance..... 
 

pour les souvenirs (uniquement les souvenirs) tu as un ou deux choix possibles..... 


ou la solution ultime !! ...ouvrir un nouveau fil......


----------



## Galatée (22 Mars 2006)

Rhâââââ, tous ces livres, Ernest et Célestine, Pierre Gripari... Ca donne envie de redevenir petite... C'est fou comme les livres qu'on a lus étant enfants restent dans notre souvenir, parfois une simple odeur suffit à réveiller le souvenir de ces livres merveilleux...

Et mon plus grand chagrin livresque de petite fille, "La Chèvre de Monsieur Seguin"...





 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> ... C'est fou comme les livres qu'on a lus étant enfants restent dans notre souvenir, parfois une simple odeur suffit à réveiller le souvenir de ces livres merveilleux...


c'est en ça que je trouve la littérature jeunesse à part !.....:love: 
premières sensations sur une image, un texte quand on commence à savoir lire....ça, plus le contexte du moment..... :love: :love: 
faire un livre pour enfant est difficile, "toucher" les premiers sentiments d'un être humain en devenir.... 


trouvé sur un vide-grenier l'année dernière.....




ma fille a voulu que je l'achète, le livre lui a plu.....et je ne lui ais dit seulement qu'après sa lecture que c'était un livre que j'aimais beaucoup étant petit......:love: :love: 




l'histoire est on ne peut plus simple, un cheval (bleu) et une vache qui s'ennuient dans une ferme décident de s'habiller comme nous autres humains et de faire un tour en ville dans la voiture du fermier....


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, _La Belle Lisse Poire du Prince de Motordu_ aussi...  Et pleins d'autres, faut que je fouille mes souvenirs.


As-tu fini tes fouilles ?!.......


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> As-tu fini tes fouilles ?!.......



Comme ça là, non, rien de particulier en tête... Mais j'ai des étagères à vider...  Je reviendrai!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

>



L'un des meilleurs avec:









:love: :love: :love:


----------



## nobuane (23 Mars 2006)

Un grand classique , indémodable


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est celui-là !! :love:
> 
> J'ai beaucoup aimé un autre livre aussi, mais je ne me souviens plus du titre, c'était une histoire de princesse très mal élevée qui disait beaucoup de gros mots du genre "cornegidouille".
> 
> :love:  :love:



Meuh non, c'est CORNEBIDOUILLE !!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Mars 2006)

Moi j'adorais "Sylvain et Sylvette", et puis le must, quand j'étais une toute ch'tite nenfant, maman nous lisait à mon frère et à moi les :

LES TROIS PETITS COCHONS !!!​


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2006)

film à l'origine, mais livre aussi....
ma fille avait beaucoup aimé le film et relis le livre assez souvent de ce fait....


----------



## tirhum (5 Avril 2006)

un bouquin de *Christian Ponchon* _(texte)_...  
.................et *Rébecca Dautremer* _(dessins)_....... :love:


----------



## Galatée (5 Avril 2006)

Bon alors, un autre bouquin de Rebecca Dautremer...






J'adore ses dessins, j'ai son calendrier "Princesses inconnues ou oubliées", c'est magnifique.

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...moi j'avais aimé ...heuuuuu...les enfants avaient aimés ça..



Celui là, ils en ont trois à la bibliothèque en face de chez moi, un petit, un moyen (taille d'un album BD standard) et un géant (60cmx40cm environ). quand elle avait trois/quatre ans, ma fille les prenait en roulement continu, quand elle ramenait le petit, elle prenait le grand, puis le moyen, et bis repetitæ ...


----------



## Pifou (14 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, un autre bouquin de Rebecca Dautremer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma fille l'a eu à Noël et je le trouve très plaisant à lire ... poétique.
Par contre, il faut avoir du temps pour répondre à toutes les questions qu'il pose à une petite fille de 3 ans   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Un livre de Corentin,

L'âge, c'est dur à dire - il y a une pratique d'un certain second degré, d'un humour un peu absurde, un peu décalé, qui fait qu'on apprécie l'histoire à 4 ans et qu'elle fait rire à 35.


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

>



A la faveur d'un récent déménagement, ce livre, qui avait tant fait rire l'ainée, est remonté à la surface. Et avec le petit gars, lire ça, c'est un régal ! 

Si quelqu'un connait un autre opus de ces deux-là, je suis preneur !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2006)

Je l'ai recu pour mon anniversaire y a deux ans


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juillet 2006)

......    

Bon, ok, je sors... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2006)

Je suis fan aussi de celui là.


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *L'ogre, le loup, la petite fille et le gateau*
> 
> 
> Un livre de Corentin,
> ...



Oui ! Offert à un de mes neveux il y a quelques années. Tombée dessus par hasard, surtout pour le dessin, puis le titre, et la lecture des premières pages m'a convaincue.
Un plaisir à lire et à raconter, pour tous.


----------



## tirhum (7 Novembre 2006)

Un des plus gros festival du livre de jeunesse, apr&#232;s celui de Montreuil, je crois..... :love:





_clic sur l'image.. _

L'occasion de rencontrer et discuter avec des auteurs et d'avoir un panel tr&#232;s large de la litt&#233;rature jeunesse.... 



&#201;DIT : &#224; lire sur le site : "_Pr&#233;sentation_"----> "_Historique_"


----------



## Nexka (8 Novembre 2006)

Rhoo j'avais pas vu ce fil. :love:


Alors mon livre préféré quand j'étais petite :love:  , d'ailleur il a dut finir par disparaitre à force que je le lise (enfin qu'on me le lise) 






Sinon, plus rigolo, illustré par Pef, et du même auteur que "le prince des mots tordus", c'est "Barbanouille" marlheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé la couverture sur internet. 
Mais il est vraiment trés marrant et crados :love: Les enfants adorent


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Novembre 2006)

Un des livres préférés de mon enfance. Pour une fois, je n'ai que des jolis souvenirs liés à cette histoire, pas de cris, pas de hurlements, pas de tremblements, pas de peur. Juste un peu de tristesse pour ce petit chat qui avait l'air si fragile.

(tiens, le l'ai toujours!)


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Novembre 2006)

h&#233;h&#233;, je viens aussi de d&#233;couvrir ce thread :love: que de joyeux souvenirs en regardant ces couvertures  Quand j'&#233;tais petite, il y avait toute une collection de "Martine" qui trainait chez ma grand-m&#232;re (ou je passais la plupart de mes week-ends  )
Y z'aimaient montrer des livres de beaux dessins :love: :love: :love: (faut croire que &#231;a marque), ceux-ci sont particuli&#232;rement travaill&#233;s dans une forme de r&#233;alisme (m&#234;me si dans un style propre &#224; l'auteur)...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2006)

L'aînée a 14 mois bien tassé. 
Elle marche (enfin elle court à donf tout le temps ) ... Elle promet quoi.

Elle réagit bien à ce livre là (et en général surtout aux livres !!) : 





Si tu n'ai pas une vraie princesse, le crapaud se transforme en caca Mouarf !! Je sais pas si la petite a vraiment compris mais sa fait rire les adultes ... :love: 

Et à celui ci  :





Ref : Antonin Louchard : "sur la bouche - un livre à embrasser" et "sur le nez - un livre à taper".


----------



## Craquounette (12 Novembre 2006)

Sympa ce fil 

Je ne me souviens pas vraiment de mes livres illustrés je l'avoue... Je me rappelle de la collection des  "Monsieur ..... " ou "Madame ......" J'aimais beaucoup


----------



## macelene (13 Novembre 2006)

... Tiens en passant... GR&#201;GOIRE SOLOTAREFF    avec SERGE ELISSALDE ( apr&#232;s Loulou...) , viennent de faire un nouveau film... 

*" U "*


Les Nains adorent 





Moi je craque pour Gr&#233;goire...  :love: &#224; voir &#224; toute vitesse...


----------



## spud34 (13 Novembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Sympa ce fil
> 
> Je ne me souviens pas vraiment de mes livres illustrés je l'avoue... Je me rappelle de la collection des  "Monsieur ..... " ou "Madame ......" J'aimais beaucoup



Il m'arrive, encore aujourd'hui, de les feuilleter avec un plaisir intact


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Novembre 2006)

spud34 a dit:


> Il m'arrive, encore aujourd'hui, de les feuilleter avec un plaisir intact



pis je les ai offert à mon copain pour qu'il apprenne le français! ça marche d'enfer!


----------



## toys (14 Novembre 2006)

s'est fou de retrouvé temps de souvenir grace a des pochette de livre.

je vote pour la belle histoire de mots tordue (que j'ai du trop lire)
le livre des princesse est superbe a partir de 6 ans 
erneste et célestinne a lire au tout petit 

et je recherche dans ma bibliothèque il y en a des super.


elmer


----------



## toys (14 Novembre 2006)

celui la a trainé de mes grandes soeur a moi et puis au petits que ma maman garde.
je ne sais pour quoi mais tous on la lu et relus.


----------



## tirhum (4 Avril 2007)

Un livre rigolo...

"Prout de mammouth"...
D&#233;lires de rimes sur les flatulences des animaux, &#231;a n'est jamais trivial et les illustrations sont amusantes et r&#233;ussies... :rateau:  :love: 






_clic image..._​

Au hasard des doubles pages illustr&#233;es _(1 illustration par "sentence"=1 double page)_ :

"Prout de mouette...
avis de temp&#234;te".
"Prout de canard...
seul dans la mare".
"Prout d'antilope...
lion en syncope".
etc,...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2007)

Hééééééééé! Mais ça changerait du cassoulet pour bouler, ça... :love: :love: :love: 

Fais briller des scans en grand format pour les copains, mon Tirhum...


----------



## Lalis (11 Septembre 2008)

Ponti : un grand, très très grand.

Mon préféré des préférés : Corentin (avec le petit o )
_Plouf, Patatras, Zigomar n'aime pas les légumes, L'Afrique de Zigomar, Mademoiselle sauve-qui-peut, Machin-Chouette_...
Tout. :love::love::love:

Mais pour rester dans le ton de certains posts du fil, voici une variation sur les _Trois petits cochons_ :






Plus d'infos là.​


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Ponti : un grand, très très grand.
> 
> Mon préféré des préférés : Corentin (avec le petit o )
> _Plouf, Patatras, Zigomar n'aime pas les légumes, L'Afrique de Zigomar, Mademoiselle sauve-qui-peut, Machin-Chouette_...
> ...



Des cochonnes sans culottes ? Faudrait en parler à Dos Jones, de ça !


----------



## usurp (12 Septembre 2008)

Max et les maximonstres de Maurice Sendak, que j'adorais étant petit, et qui a eu le même succès avec mes enfants.

Et les livres de Tomi Ungerer (les trois brigands, déjà cité, le géant de Zeralda, jean de la lune,........). Un auteur à découvrir pour ceux qui ne connaisse pas. 
*son site*


----------



## Lalis (12 Septembre 2008)

> Un soir, Max enfila son costume de loup.
> Il fit une bêtise, et puis une autre
> et puis une autre
> « Monstre » lui dit sa mère.
> ...


:love:

Un traditionnel de nombreuses fois revisité, dans une version pleine de retenue, par Anaïs Vaugelade  (Ecole des Loisirs):




​Un loup fatigué, philosophe, qui apporte du lien dans le village au lieu d'y semer la terreur.
D'autres versions mettent en scène un soldat, un renard, trois bonzes, d'autres loups...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Un loup fatigué, philosophe,



Oui ?


----------



## roukinaton (23 Septembre 2008)

Un livre que nous avons adoré avec mes petits loulous.. , 



​
Indisponible depuis un petit moment chez l'editeur; jattends avec impatience la réimpression afin de pouvoir l'offrir autour de nous....


----------

